# help me get the passion back!!



## sydsyd (Mar 22, 2009)

i love my fiance with all my heart, and we are getting married in may. but the problem is my passion, want to be physically intimant with him, and the physical attraction is completly gone, for me. but for him nothing has changed. it makes me feel horrible that he is so attracted to me and it almost seems like a chore to be in a physical relationship with him. i want the butterflies and chills back. i want to have a good sexual relationship with him, but i cant figure out how to get it back. i think that this problem is just making all the other relationship problems way worse. im not going into a marriage if i dont even want to have sex on my honeymoon!! i didnt think it was a big deal till it started causing problems. im a care free, live in the moment kind of person, i love to go out and have fun. but everytime i ask him to go with me, or to do something crazy he says no, and would rather watch tv. so we pretty much have no good wild memories together, all of them are with my ex, whom i was very close to, i told him i need to replace those memories with ones of me and him, but he dosent care enough to even try. im 18, im suppose to still be having fun, and hes 21 and didnt even let me take him to a bar for his birthday. idk, i just want a young passionent relationship, and for it to be like it use to! help!!


----------



## kate_spencer (Feb 20, 2009)

When was it gone? or how long now?
.. the passion?


----------



## sydsyd (Mar 22, 2009)

im not really sure, i just realized one day it was missing and from then on it just never seemed to come back. im gonna guess this has been a problem for about a year and a half...yea


----------



## kate_spencer (Feb 20, 2009)

oh.. that long? that's a problem then..

Well, you said you love him with all your heart..
are you engaged for that period now? I don't know, maybe that's what stressing you.. so the passion is kinda.. passing out. 
or is there anything that's stressing you?


----------



## sydsyd (Mar 22, 2009)

actually im extremely stressed right now!! i had to plan a HUGE wedding in just under six months (we got engaged the first of november) and im a full time student as well as working full time! school is really taking a toll on everything, and i think my relationship is getting most of it! i do love him, but i also think im stressed about making this huge of a decesion so young and fast even though we have been together for 3 years. yes i do want to marry him, and im not getting cold feet, i think i just read into things wayyyy too much and just scare myself to the point of insanity!


----------



## kate_spencer (Feb 20, 2009)

you got full of loads! a good reason to be stressed I should say..

Anyway, are you sure you're not getting cold feet? 
I mean, you said this huge decision of marrying him is stressing you.. though you love him so much and you want to be with him.. you're so young and that it happened fast.. 
And you're still studying, why in a hurry?


----------

